# 5850, 5870, and 5870 crossfire early results!



## CdnAudiophile

Hey guys, I just stumbled upon these charts and was really impressed with these cards. With DX11 and eyefinity (3 monitor support) Nvidia is going to have to have a big price drop on their 285 and 295 to compete. Here's the charts:

5850 Comparison





5870 Comparison





5870 Crossfire





As you can see the 5850 really steals the spotlight here with amazing results compared to the 285.

Also here is some PCmark Vantage scores:


----------



## Twist86

Geez if these are to believed ATI just handed the 200 series a can of whoop ass!!!

Makes me wonder what the new 300 series cards will be like...I heard a rumor Nvidia is 1 month behind on them.


Nice find


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Twist86 said:


> Geez if these are to believed ATI just handed the 200 series a can of whoop ass!!!
> 
> Makes me wonder what the new 300 series cards will be like...I heard a rumor Nvidia is 1 month behind on them.
> 
> 
> Nice find



They sure did, lol. I know the first 300 series cards are going to be renamed 2 series cards. They will do something like they did with the 8800/9800. I have heard that Nvidia was having problems with some of the DX11 features and that they are put out so far that there will be no "new" parts until the beginning of next year. But it's all rumors so who knows.


Also I want to add that these new cards scaling is looking very promising as you can see in the charts. In most games it's double the fps and in some more than double.


----------



## linkin

Wow. Now i want a 5000 series card badly. All i can afford is a 4850 at the moment but i can't buy one yet... i must wait til the 5000 series come out. By those results, i'd say a price drop on the high end 4000 series is inevitable. what do you think?

EDIT: Maybe i'll sell my 3870 and get a 5850 when they are released?  I hope so.

EDIT 2: those are some massive reolutions with huge fps. My screen supports no higher than 1280x1024, you think i should fork out for a 5850? or stick with a 4850?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, I'll believe it when actual consumers post their results. They always exaggerate the performance on new hardware, but when it comes out it's not nearly as good as they said it was. AKA marketing.


----------



## Shane

The results from the 5870 in xfire playing Crysis @ 1680x1050 res doesnt look all that great....my 4890 get 79fps in some places in crysis and thats just one card?

But i suppose they are early drivers.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> The results from the 5870 in xfire playing Crysis @ 1680x1050 res doesnt look all that great....my 4890 get 79fps in some places in crysis and thats just one card?
> 
> But i suppose they are early drivers.



Is that with 4xAA and 8xAF


----------



## linkin

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah, I'll believe it when actual consumers post their results. They always exaggerate the performance on new hardware, but when it comes out it's not nearly as good as they said it was. AKA marketing.



Yes. I'd also like to see which setups they paired these with. Probably Core i9's, 6GB of DDR3 1600mhz and some crazy-ass feature packed motherboard.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Here's a video showing the new Eyefinity feature 5760 x 2400:

[YT]mzGtxlaPQqY[/YT]


----------



## Twist86

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Here's a video showing the new Eyefinity feature 5760 x 2400:




That is pretty freaking cool....only downside I have on it is the fact is multiple monitor black bars...I dunno why but that bugs the living crap out of me.

Though imagine owning such a system that could even run that many monitors/resolution.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Twist86 said:


> That is pretty freaking cool....only downside I have on it is the fact is multiple monitor black bars...I dunno why but that bugs the living crap out of me.
> 
> Though imagine owning such a system that could even run that many monitors/resolution.



Ati is working with Samsung to make super small bezels on the monitors specifically for this.  Here is the article : Eyefinity


----------



## Twist86

This makes me wanna become a AMD/Ati fanboy after reading that. Gotta love how each company has to outshine each other...if only AMD could bring the fight back to Intel again ^-^


----------



## ScOuT

I bet you anything those results are a little higher than the average consumer will see.

If the price is good and the cards perform...they will be a huge hit. Gamers will love them!

The only issue I have with ATI is the cards are terrible Folding cards. They can do it, but at fractions what Nvidia based cards can produce. Most of the ATI cards Fold at about 50% or less than the Nvidia equivalent.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

If more and more games can support this kind of resolution I will switch from using a TV to this. Here's some qoutes from the article:

"This unique AMD innovation gives PCs the ability to seamlessly connect up to six ultra high definition displays in a variety of portrait and landscape configurations giving viewers a stunning new perspective on their PC experience. ATI Eyefinity is powered by one AMD graphics card for up to 12 times 1080p high-definition resolution, which approaches eye-definition optical clarity."

"ATI Eyefinity technology brings AMD closer to delivering true eye-definition experiences, where the display of a virtual environment is so detailed that it seems optically real to the human eye. Using ATI Eyefinity technology in a single PC, it is now possible to power displays with a combined theoretical resolution of 268 megapixels,2 roughly equivalent to the resolution of a 90 degree arc of what the human eye sees.3 For reference, today’s average 19 inch LCD display typically has an image quality of only slightly more than 1 megapixel."


----------



## Respital

Any word on price or release date?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

299 US for 5870 is what I have heard. And something like 499 for the x2 when that comes out in december.


----------



## just a noob

hmm, i heard a rumor that nvidia is having poor chip yeilds for the gt300 series(less than 2%) so i for some reason think that the retail for those cards is going to be a bit higher than that  doubt i'll upgrade any time soon either, i may well just pick up a third gtx 285 if the prices drop low enough


----------



## Fatback

just a noob said:


> hmm, i heard a rumor that nvidia is having poor chip yeilds for the gt300 series(less than 2%) so i for some reason think that the retail for those cards is going to be a bit higher than that  doubt i'll upgrade any time soon either, *i may well just pick up a third gtx 285 if the prices drop low enough*



You sicken me


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> hmm, i heard a rumor that nvidia is having poor chip yeilds for the gt300 series(less than 2%) so i for some reason think that the retail for those cards is going to be a bit higher than that  doubt i'll upgrade any time soon either, i may well just pick up a third gtx 285 if the prices drop low enough


That is just a rumor, i highly doubt it is true, i remember alot of other gpu's they said would have bad yeilds and didnt.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> That is just a rumor, i highly doubt it is true, i remember alot of other gpu's they said would have bad yeilds and didnt.



it wouldn't suprise me though, i mean look at the gt200 chips, they don't have very good yeilds, unless nvidia has decided to move to a smaller chip


----------



## linkin

It looks like ATI is going to come out on top of Nvidia, from what i've read about the G300 series that they will be rebadged G200 with a die shrink. AKA 8800GT to 9800GT


----------



## Leopold Butters

linkin93 said:


> It looks like ATI is going to come out on top of Nvidia, from what i've read about the G300 series that they will be rebadged G200 with a die shrink. AKA 8800GT to 9800GT



I hope this isn't true, I was hoping for a huge upgrade. I wanted a single GPU that is at least 1.5 times stronger than the GTX 295


----------



## linkin

I know. I hope nvidia actually develops some new chips...


----------



## Fatback

Leopold Butters said:


> I hope this isn't true, I was hoping for a huge upgrade. I wanted a single GPU that is at least 1.5 times stronger than the GTX 295



So you won't them to basically double the power of a GTX 295 plus another 50%. That's asking to much a GTX 295 can already play anything out I don't think much more is needed right now. I also don't think that they will be able to make cards that powerful yet with out them being huge probably almost double the size they are now.



linkin93 said:


> I know. I hope nvidia actually develops some new chips...



I keep reading the same thing over and over that they are just going to shrink the dies. Who knows the only reason I want nvidia to come out on top is so ATI cards will remain to be cheap.


----------



## Gooberman

Fatback said:


> So you won't them to basically double the power of a GTX 295 plus another 50%. That's asking to much a GTX 295 can already play anything out I don't think much more is needed right now. I also don't think that they will be able to make cards that powerful yet with out them being huge probably almost double the size they are now.



Lol I think he means 50% better not 150% 1.5 times better i never heard someone say 1 times better


----------



## Fatback

Gooberman said:


> Lol I think he means 50% better not 150% 1.5 times better i never heard someone say 1 times better



Yea but the way it reads seems like he is saying 1.5 times better plus what the GTX 295 already is. This is why a use % instead because if he means 50% then why not put 50%. 50% is still a little much to ask for but we will have to wait and see right now there are only rumors.


----------



## 87dtna

Whats the big deal about comparing the 5850 and 5870 against any gtx200 series?  The 200 series was meant to combat the 4000 series of ATI not the 5000.  Thats what the 300 series is for.

I'm not taking anything away from ATI here, those are some good results.  But it's not a correct comparison.


----------



## CardboardSword

87dtna said:


> Whats the big deal about comparing the 5850 and 5870 against any gtx200 series?  The 200 series was meant to combat the 4000 series of ATI not the 5000.  Thats what the 300 series is for.
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from ATI here, those are some good results.  But it's not a correct comparison.



I think one of the most important things to look at is the price to performance levels, yet again, which is where ATI seems to shine. The 5870 results I've seen, which, while far from concrete, show the 5870 beating the GTX295 in pretty much every benchmark test, while maintaining a price tag significantly lower. When you've got a card more powerful than the most powerful (current) opposition card for less cash, why would you go with the more expensive alternative? Not to mention, nVidia's top end card is pretty much guaranteed to cost at least $500 when it releases, if not more, and if the rumours are to be held even remotely accurate, then they won't even be a significant upgrade from the 200 series.


----------



## 87dtna

CardboardSword said:


> then they won't even be a significant upgrade from the 200 series.




If thats true then you're right, ATI will be better bang for the buck.  Even now, a 4870 beats out a gtx260 is almost every test, and is $40 or so cheaper typically.


----------



## El DJ

Fatback said:


> Yea but the way it reads seems like he is saying 1.5 times better plus what the GTX 295 already is. This is why a use % instead because if he means 50% then why not put 50%. 50% is still a little much to ask for but we will have to wait and see right now there are only rumors.



1.5 better is 50% better than a GTX295, not 150% better.


----------



## Fatback

El DJ said:


> 1.5 better is 50% better than a GTX295, not 150% better.



I'm pretty sure this was already said


----------



## BigSteve702

El DJ said:


> 1.5 better is 50% better than a GTX295, not 150% better.



wrong, my good sir. if you were to say it will be 1.5x the power, then yes it would be 50% better. but when you say it will be 1.5x BETTER, thats adding. so saying 1.5 times better is 150%. see what i mean?


----------



## 87dtna

BigSteve702 said:


> wrong, my good sir. if you were to say it will be 1.5x the power, then yes it would be 50% better. but when you say it will be 1.5x BETTER, thats adding. so saying 1.5 times better is 150%. see what i mean?



Haha, I just find this particularly funny because my dad and I argued this exact thing maybe a year or so ago.  Can't believe I remember that LOL.

He brought up exactly your point, it's adding 1.5 times.  To me, it's multiplication and thats the answer.  But I do totally understand your point.  My point is it's multiplication FIRST, thats why you say 1.5 TIMES better.  Better is being used as an adjective here, it's just there to describe it's relationship to what you are comparing.  It's not meant to be an adverb, you are saying better means ''on top of'', 1.5 times on top of the original figure.  Does this make sense?  I hate english so I hope I'm correct here.


----------



## Leopold Butters

It's not adding because I said it would be 1.5 *times* better.


----------



## zblowfish

Very cool, I look forward to them coming out, dropping the 4890


----------



## 87dtna

Leopold Butters said:


> It's not adding because I said it would be 1.5 *times* better.



The argument is it's first multiplication, but than WITH addition because of the use of the word ''better''.  This all boils down to the part of speech the word ''better'' is being used as, as I explained earlier.  I understand the point he is making though, and honestly it's a valid one.  The English language is very retarded sometimes.


----------



## Gooberman

Just do this we'll use 5 as the GTX295 lets do 5 x 1.5 = 7.5 5x1 = 5 which is the same


----------

